# Crawfish Fly Patterns



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Been doing some tying last few days. Friends were wanting crawfish patterns for bass and for trout. Here is my versions.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Those look good! 

Dave Whitlock's Near Nuff Crayfish is the best crayfish pattern I've ever seen in the water.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Outstanding.........Looks very nice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

